# Filter stacking on 50mm lens



## 7enderbender (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know a formula or a way to look up how man filters of a particular size/thickness can be stacked on a particular lens? I have a clear B+W standard size filter on my 50L and was wondering if I'm running into problems adding a circular polarizer on top of that. From experience I know that I can't do that on my 24-105 at 24 even though I have the thin-rimmed version on it.
It's probably not a problem at 50mm but who can I calculate that?


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 22, 2012)

Every time you put a filter in front of your lens, your IQ will suffer just a bit. If you're going to use a polarizer, there's really no need to have a clear filter in front of it.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

I wanna see a photo where somebody got like 20+ Filters on his lens  And then everytime a new "which filter to use" thread pops up, we just show this photo with the kind words "as many as u can get!"


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 22, 2012)

I heard of Canon reps suggesting against filter use for the general loss of IQ... then again, there are lenses that aren't fully weather sealed without a filter, and of course Canon doesn't make screw on filters anymore (or do they? They certainly aren't in the stores).

Also thing with filters, you might lose more light, and increase the chance of internal reflections with putting so many over each other. My Canon 50mm 1.4 had a Tiffen filter on it at first but that caused bright lights to reflect back from the sensor onto the filter and back in again.


----------



## pierceography (Oct 22, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I wanna see a photo where somebody got like 20+ Filters on his lens  And then everytime a new "which filter to use" thread pops up, we just show this photo with the kind words "as many as u can get!"



Boom.


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to clarify:

I did't want to start a new edition of the filter vs no filter dispute. I fall into the have-clear-filter-on-always camp. I never noticed any image quality issues with or without. I'm sure there is a way to prove that another layer of glass does _something_ but I don't care and want the additional protection.

SO when I'm asking about putting a polarizer or ND filter on top of the clear filter I'm only concerned about vignetting and when that kicks in. Adding a filter and taking it off again is quick and easy. Handling two filters out in the field makes me uncomfortable - even though I have to do it for my wide angle shots when I need a polarizer. It does vignette on 24mm that much I know and it's pretty obvious. With 50mm I just don't know.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 22, 2012)

pierceography said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna see a photo where somebody got like 20+ Filters on his lens  And then everytime a new "which filter to use" thread pops up, we just show this photo with the kind words "as many as u can get!"
> ...



LOL, too funny


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> I did't want to start a new edition of the filter vs no filter dispute. I fall into the have-clear-filter-on-always camp. I never noticed any image quality issues with or without. I'm sure there is a way to prove that another layer of glass does _something_ but I don't care and want the additional protection.
> 
> SO when I'm asking about putting a polarizer or ND filter on top of the clear filter I'm only concerned about vignetting and when that kicks in. Adding a filter and taking it off again is quick and easy. Handling two filters out in the field makes me uncomfortable - even though I have to do it for my wide angle shots when I need a polarizer. It does vignette on 24mm that much I know and it's pretty obvious. With 50mm I just don't know.



I don't know of any tabulated results anywhere, I think you just have to test for yourself.

Some time back, I did so for the 24-105L, 16-35L II, 35L, and 85L II on FF, and the 17-55 on APS-C.

If it's any consolation, while the zooms had increased vignetting with stacked filters, the primes really didn't - the 35L could take 3 stacked F-Pro filters with no increase in vignetting and the 85L II had no increase with 2 F-Pro and a pretty insignificant increase with the 3rd.

Hope that helps...


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

pierceography said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna see a photo where somebody got like 20+ Filters on his lens  And then everytime a new "which filter to use" thread pops up, we just show this photo with the kind words "as many as u can get!"
> ...



LOL  Ill save this pic


----------



## comsense (Oct 22, 2012)

Adding to what neuro already suggested - test in the conditions you are going to use it most. Since its polarizer, I am assuming that the best use would be in outdoor locations with some reflections, so tests from indoor studio settings would be comparing apples with oranges. 
I would say whenever possible use only one filter. If its not possible due to rush or any other reason, you take your chances and shoot. In >90% of the situations it would not matter too much (assuming you have quality filters).

sandymandy: Good to have fun but it was a valid concern. On funnier side I like your signature; I too wish someone would gift me Ferrari for my hobby ..........
On serious side: even if someone has $3000-$8000 for throw away in kindness, I am sure there are better causes than your hobby. And trust me you are already lucky enough.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you must stack them, use step up adapters and use larger diameters for the stacked filters.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> I heard of Canon reps suggesting against filter use for the general loss of IQ... then again, there are lenses that aren't fully weather sealed without a filter, and of course Canon doesn't make screw on filters anymore (or do they? They certainly aren't in the stores).


A Canon rep doing that might not have a job long if his boss found out. Virtually every Canon supertelephoto lens has screw on filters made by Canon. They just happen to mount on a pull out tray in the rear of the lens.
http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=canon%20filters&category=2350&utm_term=ae29967dcfaa43718093dc5e78254033e&utm_medium=Others&utm_campaign=Search&utm_source=adl-um

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_12111


----------



## rpt (Oct 23, 2012)

pierceography said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna see a photo where somebody got like 20+ Filters on his lens  And then everytime a new "which filter to use" thread pops up, we just show this photo with the kind words "as many as u can get!"
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha!

Actually add a few more and you should be able to focus on the inside of the lens cap!


----------



## pierceography (Oct 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > sandymandy said:
> ...



Or pull shadow details out of the surface of the sun. Long exposure, of course. ;-)


----------

